# Powerbook with Broken monitor. Force boot to external monitor?



## mklein (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey everyone, 

I have a G4 powerbook with an LCD that only displays the top 25% of the screen. I've been using an external monitor with it just fine. Today, I reinstalled the OS and ran into a problem. The main OSX startup menu (you know, where it asks for your location, timezone, personal info, etc) is prompting me for information, and I can't see the forms to fill them in! The external monitor defaults to "extended" as opposed to "mirrored", and the forms are embedded, meaning I can't drag them over to my external monitor. Obviously, if I can't fill out these forms and get to the desktop, the laptop is completely useless. 

Does anyone know how to force the external monitor to be "mirrored" from startup? Is there a keycommand? Thanks!

-Matt


----------



## earthsaver (Jan 31, 2010)

Connect any USB device and close the lid. Disconnecting the device should wake it up and display on the external. Then, open the lid and use the keyboard and mouse to drive. (Or, you might need to have an external mouse and keyboard connected.)


----------



## poeoe (Mar 17, 2013)

I am having the same issue.  I can get my external monitor to be recognized/come up...but the actual forms do not show up.  It appears to be mirrored in every other way, JUST the forms do not show up.  I am unable to start my macbook as I keep getting the grey screen so this non-computer literate girl is doing all she can but seems to be bumping into every road block.  I am insanely poor and scheduled to take my boards in 5 days and just need my computer to last till then ;~(  
Any suggestions so I can reinstall the OS X 10.5.4 that came with it would be VERY much appreciated.  F7 doesn't do anything, com+F2, nor com+F1...I have tried all with clam open, clam closed (when I close the computer goes to sleep and NEVER wakes up :~(  , virtually every combo of above.  
I am trying to archive and install (not sure how to archive, just plug in my external hard drive??) and if I must erase and install...but HTF can I do that if I only have 25% of the screen and my external monitor won't show the forms?!  
Things can always be worse...but this SUCKS for me right now.  If I hadn't had the worst 6 months of my life I would be balling in the shower in a fetal position right now, but at this point I'm like the housewife who's husband (life for me) has beaten me so many times I just take it and go make dinner....me response is to laugh hysterically to not go crazy.  So if you can help this sad shell of a sac how to possibly figure this out...you will be doing HUMANITY a favor!!!!


----------



## earthsaver (Mar 18, 2013)

Do you have a USB keyboard or mouse? Just by pressing a key or clicking, you should be able to wake the computer from sleep but it may need to be connected to an external display to remain awake.

Archive & Install is a feature of the OS X installer and is available up to version 10.5 using the install disc that came with your Mac or a retail version. It's possible that when the clamshell is closed it defaults to extended desktop with the external display connected. With the clamshell closed, it should always mirror. There's only one "mirror" type; what other ways do you mean?


----------



## DeltaMac (Mar 18, 2013)

Clamshell mode is NOT mirroring, as only the external display is in use.
But, I don't think you can use clamshell mode when booted to the installer, so you would have only a partial display (on the broken internal), and the external is an extended desktop - with no useful video on that one from the installer.
The problem is, I think, that the installer system does not have many of the drivers for video that an installed system would have, so many "normal" system functions are not available when booted to the installer.
BEST way, is to reinstall using Target Disk mode, from another Mac.

@poeoe - I hope you have access to another Mac, as that's probably your only chance to reinstall with a bad display screen.


----------



## Louie55 (Mar 24, 2013)

DeltaMac's idea is good and easy. If you're at all versatile taking these things apart, you could open the unit up and pull out the video cable that runs out of the video section of the logic board to the laptops display. That will force the video out through the external video connector. 

Also, it sounds to me like you've got  a 15" model because screen blanking was fairly common with them. A trick to get rid of that is to remove the aluminum back cover by removing the screws at the base of the inside of the display, turn the unit on, and apply gentle pressure along the sides of the LCD where the circuit cards are feeding the display (on the back of the LCD). You might be able put some type of thin foam in the locations where applying pressure appears to bring your LCD back to life and it *might* hold, but it's a genuine kludge. When doing the opening and closing of the lid, tape some heavy paper over the face of the LCD to the FRAME, not the display. That way it won't get scratched. 

If you read some of Apple's documentation on this they'll tell you to completely disassemble the unit and swap the entire display - it's utter nonsense! Even the people at Apple don't do that. If an LCD goes bad, they open the screws at the base of the display (you'll see them when you open the clamshell lid - they're in the lower right and left corners and service the display from the back. You need to be careful and gentle though.

Personally if it was me I'd just pull out the video cable and use the unit as a desktop unit. IFixit.com has tons of explanations on how to do that.

Good Luck, whatever you decide to do.


----------

